# Saddle advice



## Vengeance81 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey all, 
I'm looking to get some advice on a new saddle. I just recently bought a 2012 Focus Cayo 3.0, and I'm not digging the Concept EX saddle that it came with, it is hard as hell.

I realize that each ass needs it's own saddle, but I was just wondering if anyone here has any recommendations for anything that would be more radical than what I have. 

Budget: 150 or less, preferably under a $100 (not looking to break the bank here, just need something more comfortable)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

How long have you been riding the bike? The problem with softer saddles is that on a longer ride, they tend to work their way "up in there." Firmer saddles don't do that, but for a new or returning rider, they're pretty uncomfortable at first. The tissue under a person's sit bones adapts in a couple weeks, and riding a firm saddle becomes much more comfortable. This is distinct from your perineum and your genitals - pressure there is never going to get better and can cause health problems. Lame.

Rather than give a summary of how to set up a saddle, I'm going to post a link.
How to Fit a Bicycle

This ought to help you figure out if the problem is that your ass needs to HTFU, or if it's that your saddle is just wrong for you - if you just can't set it up so it's comfortable, another saddle could be the answer.

My most recent saddle acquisition is a Specialized Avatar, one of the non-gel models. I like it a lot - it's relatively flat on top, which works better for me, and the tail isn't turned up, something that tends to cause me to slide forward and get a turbo-wedgie. I seem to have narrow sit bones and have never had a problem with saddle width, but that's an issue for some; Specialized and Trek are now offering their saddles in widths, which I think is helpful for a lot of riders.

I don't think that there's any magic saddle that one brand has nailed, though - I bought the Avatar because I know that the flat shape without the upturn has worked well for me in the past and a shop I go to was clearancing it when I needed a new saddle.

One thing to do if you're really not sure is ask about new bike takeoffs, or buy used saddles. Then you can experiment without having to spend a whole lot of money each time.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vengeance81 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm looking to get some advice on a new saddle. I just recently bought a 2012 Focus Cayo 3.0, and I'm not digging the Concept EX saddle that it came with, it is hard as hell.
> 
> I realize that each ass needs it's own saddle, but I was just wondering if anyone here has any recommendations for anything that would be more radical than what I have.
> ...


I think two (or more) questions need to be posed before offering any advice. Fist, have you been sized/ fitted to your bike. If not, stop there, find a reputable fitter and have a standard fitting done. 

Second, if you _have_ been sized/ fitted, how much saddle time have you logged? As was mentioned, you (well, more your sit bone area(s) need to acclimate to road riding. Softer saddles are NOT the answer, but a saddle that's properly adjusted and supports your sit bones, is. 

Lastly, assuming you've been fitted and logged a 'decent' amount of saddle time, form is something to focus on. If you aren't sitting correctly on a saddle, no amount of adjusting or swapping is going to get your comfortable. Similar to changing hand positions, it's important to get out of the saddle periodically to relieve pressure. It doesn't take long or much effort - it can be a sprint to a sign up ahead. Just something that raises you an inch or so above that 'perch'.

This isn't to say the saddle IS right for you. It may not be. But IME cyclists oftentimes chase shadows by swapping saddles till one fits and feels right. Who knows, maybe they just got the 'right' one positioned correctly, so I suggest leaving that part to a fitter.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Vengeance81 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm looking to get some advice on a new saddle. I just recently bought a 2012 Focus Cayo 3.0, and I'm not digging the Concept EX saddle that it came with, it is hard as hell.
> 
> I realize that each ass needs it's own saddle, but I was just wondering if anyone here has any recommendations for anything that would be more radical than what I have.
> ...


what are you wearing for shorts/bibs?

maybe you should read:
http://sheldonbrown.com/saddles.html


----------



## Vengeance81 (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't been riding this new bike too long, but it is definitely something that I noticed immediately compared to my previous Cannondale saddle. My Cad saddle hurt in the junk area when I started on it, but that went away. This one started to hurt in the sit bone area after about 15 km or so, something that never happenedon the old one, even after 50 km. 

I've only got a quick fit so far, I'm due for a proper one in March when riding season starts again.
I wear bibs when's ride.

I'm not looking or something super squishy, just something a bit softer, as the Concept one is basically like sitting on plastic. Should I just stick this one out for a few consistent rides and see how it goes? How long do you think before I should expel some improvement, like 2 weeks?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Why don't you just get another of the one on your Cannondale?


----------



## Vengeance81 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah I guess I could try that... might be hard to track down which model it was


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vengeance81 said:


> *I haven't been riding this new bike too long,* but it is definitely something that I noticed immediately compared to my previous Cannondale saddle. My Cad saddle hurt in the junk area when I started on it, but that went away. This one started to hurt in the sit bone area after about 15 km or so, something that never happenedon the old one, even after 50 km.
> 
> I've only got a quick fit so far, I'm due for a proper one in March when riding season starts again.
> I wear bibs when's ride.
> ...


The first and last bold statements lead me to think this bike is essentially new to you. If so (and given the fact that your sit bone area is the source of discomfort), I'd give this saddle a little more time (but _saddle_ time, not calendar days). And personally, I'd prefer discomfort there versus my perineum, like the C'dale saddle.

Also, I'm confused why you're waiting till March for a proper fitting. You're obviously riding now, so why not get the fitting now?


----------



## Vengeance81 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nah, riding right now only happens if there is by some chance a nice clear day on a weekend, which there isn't very often.
I'm waiting until march to get the fitting for a couple of reasons. Hopefully I can get a few rides in before then to see if anything feels seriously wrong, and I need to pick up some shoes after Christmas.

It seems like the best thing to do would be to ride it for a few weeks and see if it gets any better, then decided what to do


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Guessing on saddles has been a great way to waste money since the days of rivets. You will mererly be the next victim.

There are a few ways to get away from this problem. One, and probably the best, is to have a Specialized saddle fitting. It's independent of, though of course can be done with a standard fitting. You'll learn a lot about the optimal saddle sizing for you as well.

Fizik dealers have a set of brightly colored test saddles. You can try them at no cost, and since the Fizik range is distributed by rider type and size, the odds of finding a match is pretty good.

Lastly, Competitive Cyclist has a demo plan. It's not free, but if you purchase a saddle it's far cheaper than guessing incorrectly even once..

Competitive Cyclist Demo Terms/How It Works - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Take the Concept EX saddle off. Put a another saddle on and ride. When you have 20 hours of 
total riding time on the bike, but the Concept back on and it will feel good.


----------



## mikez (Apr 13, 2010)

A butt and a saddle need to be broken in. Good advice above. 

I bought an identical saddle for my other bike. Took 200 miles before it felt right.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

get a fizik arione best all round saddle out there and $120


----------



## HISI808 (Dec 25, 2012)

Check with your LBS, they may have a two week saddle demo policy, at least mine does.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately it's difficult to make a recommendation for a saddle, especially if we don't understand what you'd prefer compared to your current saddle. Some of the fit aspects I've become aware of are:
- Center line pressure (some saddles are cut away, others are solid in the center)
- Roundness of the wide part of the seat (I prefer a flat area supporting my sit bones rather my sit bones straddling a rounded shape)
- Width (this is roughly associated with the spacing between your sit bones)
- Firmness (endurance saddles are hard, short ride saddles are soft)
- Length / shape (everything else)

Honestly, the only way I've been successful at finding my favorite saddle is using local store demo programs. I've run through a few Bontrager, Selle SMP, and Fizik and I'm currently riding on a Selle SMP Glider. I recommend you find a local shop doing demos and run through their demo inventory.


----------



## bashple (Jan 4, 2013)

I suggest that you buy a Fizik arione saddle.
although I use one, this saddle suits me.
at least, my hip has been damaged by SMP saddle.

I am 167cm,50kg,japanese


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I went from a fizik arione to a specialized romin. 

YAMV (Your A$$ May Vary)


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

bashple said:


> at least, my hip has been damaged by SMP saddle.


Can you explain this? I was thinking SMP as my next saddle but now with this comment a little concerned.....


----------

